
A spaceship shooting game developed using JavaScript ES6, Canvas - caihonghui
https://github.com/gd4Ark/star-battle
======
gus_massa
This is the 8th time you posted this project. It's ok to repost things here a
few times, but somewhere between 5 and 10 is too much. The mods will notice
and may ban your account and your site. Try submitting other projects or other
content.

Anyway, I'll repost my comment in other thread:

* Add instructions in English

* I want to move the spaceship with the arrow keys too.

* Why are the asteroids shooting?

